# convict laying on side possible swim bladder



## devina (Jan 24, 2011)

for the last three weeks we have had our convict in a hospital tank because she has been laying on her side. she is able to swim up but then falls straight down. her color is fine breathing is normal, eats but not right away. have tried raising the temp up 80 degrees and use terta parasite remover, and feeding peas and doing frequant water changes. the water peramiter are 7.2 ph 0 ammonia 0 nitite and 10 nitrate. also changed food about a month ago tho cichlid gold from hiraki. thinking about trying salt any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. or tips thank you

devin


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Hmm. I'm not sure what to tell you- it sounds like you are taking the right approach. Does she look bloated at all? Is she pooping normally?

Sometimes these things can heal, particularly if it was caused by an injury.


----------

